# Notre Dame (Franz Schmidt)



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

I buy often things I barely know...I listened a part of this on Amazon.com, I liked it and I bought it. Now I notice that this is a plagiarism of Lohengrin (Wagner)...Wonderful but a copy indeed.

Do you know this opera? If you know it, do you have the same feeling?
Is it my imagination?


Martin, curious.

Please do not write if you don't know this opera...

Thank you

Danke schön.

:tiphat:


----------



## Jean Christophe Paré (Nov 21, 2010)

I am curious; in what aspect is it plagiarism?


----------



## superhorn (Mar 23, 2010)

You should definitely get this recording.I got it some years ago,and enjoy it very much.
I don't recall any borrowing from Lohengrin;if there is any it's probably just a coincidence. 
Franz Schmidt was no doubt influenced by Wagner;all of his German and Austrian contemporaries were,of course.But he has a distinctive voice of his own. 
Notre Dame deserves to be performed more often.It would even be worth a production at the Met, with perhaps Renee Fleming,Ben Heppner and Rene Pape, Thielemann conducting.
I got the Capriccio recording at Tower records ,and it was a steal at about $15.


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

Gulp. I have a 1949 version (Munich)...the volume goes up and down and I think I paid it about 25$ But the singers are good...I loved this opera. Hilde Scheppan, Hans Hopf, Karl Ostertag...Bavarian Radio Symphony (conductor: Hans Altman). 

The end takes some notes from Lohengrin....it is Lohengrin!

Wow!

Martin (I love Lohengrin).


----------



## myaskovsky2002 (Oct 3, 2010)

*wow!*

The seller (Cdimports) replaced my box..they were wonderful.

Wunderbar!

Martin


----------

